# Dankung Black and Gold



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Being a Newbie, and can not find the answer. What is the difference between the dankung black and gold tubes?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Black tubes have a bit of UV protection, where gold or naturals tubes don't!

Cheers mate.

Emitto.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Emitto, thank you for the information, much appreciated.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

I have heard that the black tubes are a little more stiff then the yellow tubes. But I'm not too sure about that. I'd go with the black tubes cause they have UV protection as Emitto said. And cause they look cooler!

Brian


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah both the same diameter and everything except the black tubes perform better in the sun


----------

